
The Privacy-First Social Network: A Great Idea That Never Works - cfadvan
https://www.fastcompany.com/40559106/the-privacy-first-social-network-a-great-idea-that-never-works
======
tardigras
One way I could see one of these networks taking off is if they enabled you to
upload all your FB data and essentially recreate it within their more private
platform. No idea what that would ultimately look like.

